# Tiel Feather Crisis!



## Tbaby49 (May 18, 2017)

Hello!
Since I am finally able to post here, I’m going go right ahead and address an issue with my tiel :lutino: I call her _Dainah_.

I got Dainah from a pet store for over 2 weeks now and she has been relatively healthy… until last night. When I got her from the store they said she’s about a year old or may be even less than a year. I noticed that I could see pink flesh under her wings when she stretched, but everywhere else on her body was fine when I first got her. *Is it normal to have a few feathers missing from under the wing, near the body?*

Yesterday I’ve noticed how she’d been preening her feathers excessively, causing a few feathers to collect at the bottom of the cage. She had shed three of these long feathers since today morning, and a lot more of the fluffy short ones. On one of the three long feathers I noticed these small lice-like insects, as in this photo. *What are they?*









I had given Dainah a mist shower three times since I had gotten her already –today being the third time since it has been very very hot here in Bangladesh, and also because I had read online somewhere that giving your tiel a bath would reduce these lice. *Is this information legit?*. Also, this is what she looks like after a mist shower:

































There are some feathers recently missing from her breast area, top of her wings and of course, under her wings close to her body. *Is it because of the lice? Or is she plucking her feathers? Also, after she shook away the excess water I noticed a few short fluffy feathers fall to the bottom of the cage.* 

Dainah is still untamed and hasn’t left her cage. I’m planning to clip her wings at the vet, and train her within a few days.

*I have plans to take her to a vet asap to address these issues, however, here in Bangladesh we do not have any avian vets so my best option is a general vet.

I just wanted some information from more experienced bird owners on this forum. Are there any home remedies I can give Dainah to give her more comfort until I take her to a vet?* 

Thank you~! :lutino:


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*feather crisis*

Aww, I am sorry your bird is having problems! Yes, I would say she has feather mites or lice. Do you have any over the counter lice sprays? There are products you can spray on your bird to control mites and lice, but she still needs to be seen by a vet. I am glad you can take her. The vet will be able to tell if there are other issues. As for missing feathers, irritation by the mites would cause her to pick at those areas. Stress can cause over-preening, too. And, I think it can just be a bad habit with some birds. I had a lutino cockatiel who always over-preened under her wings. There were bare spots and sometimes even blood. 
I hope your vet can help your bird. Best wishes and welcome to the forum!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have an avian veterinarian in your area? It's best to get professional help with mites and lice, because over the counter stuff tends to be ineffective and possibly dangerous to the bird.

It's normal for a bird to have fewer feathers under the wing. But your baby obviously has a parasite problem, and may be picking at her feathers trying to get rid of the bugs.


----------



## Tbaby49 (May 18, 2017)

tielfan said:


> Do you have an avian veterinarian in your area? It's best to get professional help with mites and lice, because over the counter stuff tends to be ineffective and possibly dangerous to the bird.
> 
> It's normal for a bird to have fewer feathers under the wing. But your baby obviously has a parasite problem, and may be picking at her feathers trying to get rid of the bugs.


No unfortunately I do not have access to an avian vet. But I booked an appointment with my general vet for tomorrow. I took Dainah to him for a respiratory problem she had two days after I bought her, and she recovered just fine. I hope she heals soon once she's treated~!


----------



## Tbaby49 (May 18, 2017)

Janalee said:


> Aww, I am sorry your bird is having problems! Yes, I would say she has feather mites or lice. Do you have any over the counter lice sprays? There are products you can spray on your bird to control mites and lice, but she still needs to be seen by a vet. I am glad you can take her. The vet will be able to tell if there are other issues. As for missing feathers, irritation by the mites would cause her to pick at those areas. Stress can cause over-preening, too. And, I think it can just be a bad habit with some birds. I had a lutino cockatiel who always over-preened under her wings. There were bare spots and sometimes even blood.
> I hope your vet can help your bird. Best wishes and welcome to the forum!


Thank you


----------

